# Another wiring question



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Been reading up in preparation for getting track down and finally running.
Question about short circuits. If you goof what happens? Loco motor burns up? Transformer blows? House burns to the ground?

Realize it's low voltage DC but does it make sense to put a 2-3 amp in-line fuse ala auto applications between track feed and transformer to protect expensive equipment?

Yes, I know I read waaay too much. I also wear a belt _and_ suspenders.:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Both of my powerpacks have an overload circuit built into them and a red light to alert you of an overload/short circuit. They just stop working until you unplug them and re-plug them in. No damage to anything.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're concerned, I'd indeed put a fast blow fuse inline with the power, it's cheap insurance.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a expert at allowing the magic smoke out of electical stuff. A in-line fuse it is.
Thanks
Jack


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jack, another alternative is the multiple-outlet strip with built-in circuit breaker. Seems like they run about $5 at Wallyworld.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The outlet strip doesn't protect the trains, just the transformer. The fuse is a much better alternative here.


----------



## rybredd (Aug 24, 2011)

JackC said:


> I'm a expert at allowing the magic smoke out of electical stuff. A in-line fuse it is.
> Thanks
> Jack



Haha! I know what you mean....Love that smell!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the power strip with cuircit breaker is protection for the Burning Down The House part of the formula!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you're concerned, I'd indeed put a fast blow fuse inline with the power, it's cheap insurance.


I considered that point, but here's my logic. If he's not running S scale, he needs the house when he upgrades to S scale. Having the train go to toast is the motivator to upgrade...

Okay, I was trying to address the burnt house issue, since the fuse addressed the train side of things.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

As I said previously I'm a belt _and _suspenders guy. Transformer will be plugged into a power strip then a in-line fuse on the common feed.

Burning down the house is not a option although I wouldn't mind selling and getting something on a single floor.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Sean,
Great to have you back! :thumbsup: Where the heck you been hiding????
Bob


----------

